# Refined Detail - 'Black Sapphire' E60 BMW M5



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

:wave:

Time to start catching up on a few write ups! This one was carried out during last month. Anything earlier than that (since I last posted a write up in April) will be collated into a single thread with a few select photos of each :thumb:

My client contacted me a couple of months ago having seen a previous E60 detail that I posted on here. After an initial inspection of his car, it was agreed my Major Enhancement detail suited his requirements and a date for the work to be carried out was set.

Roll on a few weeks and the car was dropped off at my unit ready for some RD TLC...


















































































So as you can see, plenty to keep me occupied!

Tyres & arches cleaned & degreased with Bilt Hamber Surfex:










Wheels with Autosmart Smart Wheels:










Door shuts with Bilt Hamber Surfex:










Wheel weight residue soaked in Autosmart Tardis:










Bugs pre-soaked with Auto Finesse Citrus Power:










Snowfoamed with CarChem snowfoam:










Washed using the 2 bucket method with CarChem shampoo, rinsed & initial 2 stages of de-contamination carried out using Autosmart Tardis & CarPro Iron-X:










Re-rinsed, leaving surfaces already pretty bare of LSP:










and final stage of de-contamination, clayed with Bilt Hamber medium:










Re-rinsed and wheeled into the unit, dried and panel gaps / crevices blow dry with warm air - already starting to look a little better!










Test panel trialled providing some pretty pleasing results! Scholl S3 Gold on a 3M yellow pad via the rotary - finishing down with minimal hologramming which would just require some light refining at a later stage in the detail. Happy with the results of the test panel it was time to crack on with the rest of the car. I'll let the photos do the talking...








































































































































Deep hedge scratch was removed using S3 Gold still but swapping up to a 3M Green pad, followed by a 3M yellow pad. No wet sanding required:






















































































































Right side:










Left side:























































Quite a bit of dust being generated at this point!








































































































































Refined to knock out minimal hologramming and crispen up the overall finish further via the Rupes Bigfoot 21" and Keramik Gloss on a white pad:














































Glass sealed with Wolfs Glass Guard:










Exhausts polished with wire wool & Auto Finesse Mercury:



















Tyres dressed with Autosmart Highstyle, wheels sealed with G-Techniq C1.5 Silo Seal. Paintwork given a CarPro Eraser wipedown and sealed with 2 coats of CarChem Hard Shell.

Engine bay was cleaned during the detail initially with G101 & Surfex, then dressed with Autosmart Finish. Metalwork polished with Werkstat Prime Strong to remove some water mark etching.

Interior fully detailed - plastics deep cleaned with Meguiars APC and dressed with Auto Finesse Spritz. Carpets shampooed & protected with G-Techniq i1, Leather cleaned with Meguiars APC & protected with G-Techniq L1. Glass cleaned with CarChem Glass Cleaner.

Cue a small selection of finished photos:


















































































An enjoyable detail with a night & day turnaround! Thanks for looking. As ever, don't forget you can follow me on Facebook, Twitter and Instagram for daily updates & photos of which many never make it on to here!

Rich @ Refined Detail


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

stunning buddy, great turnaround


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Vast improvement! Great stuff:thumb:


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

Looking sweet 

Callum


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Very nice work Richard a great turnaround.

Andy


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Stunning Rich as always :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Smashing turnaround fella:thumb:

Nice, perfectly lit unit too by the looks of things


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Fantastic job on swirl city


----------



## richtea78 (Apr 16, 2011)

Looks like a completely different colour car!


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

The whole session is lovely..Well done


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Great job mate


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Very very nice.... I hope the owner was impressed? Never seen one with F-10 wheels on before either, they wouldn't have been cheap... :wave:


----------



## fixedwheel (May 14, 2012)

Wonderful work.

John


----------



## les s211 (May 27, 2012)

Stunning work!!


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

wow what a complete transformation. cracking work


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Super job on this one my man. Some lovely crisp 50/50's, certainly made a huge improvement.

Whats your thoughts on the Car Chem glass cleaner? i've heard some mixed reviews so far. Have to try once i'm back home.

Nice to see a bottle of Britemax in the boot. Fingers crossed your hard work is looked after.

Cheers for posting.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

lovely turnaround, some nice swirls lol ... the joys of owning a black car!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks everybody, your comments are much appreciated! 



Summit Detailing said:


> Smashing turnaround fella:thumb:
> 
> Nice, perfectly lit unit too by the looks of things


Thanks chap. Unit lighting is getting there - that's phase 2 - would personally still like to add a few more in due course!



neilb62 said:


> Very very nice.... I hope the owner was impressed? Never seen one with F-10 wheels on before either, they wouldn't have been cheap... :wave:


Thank you  Yes the owner was very happy with the turnaround! I believe they're M6 wheels btw (and he has 2 sets!)



Soul Hudson said:


> Super job on this one my man. Some lovely crisp 50/50's, certainly made a huge improvement.
> 
> Whats your thoughts on the Car Chem glass cleaner? i've heard some mixed reviews so far. Have to try once i'm back home.
> 
> ...


Cheers Craig! :thumb: I have a habit of changing glass cleaner each time I finish a 5L container of it as I'm never 100% happy with one, but have to admit I'm pretty chuffed with this stuff so far. Does seem to split opinion but then different people always have different opinions don't they! 



123HJMS said:


> lovely turnaround, some nice swirls lol ... the joys of owning a black car!


 courtesy of a few too many trips to the hand car wash!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Very true. I like to chop and change just for the hell of it really although I have smaller bottles so not as expensive. Cheers


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Looking good rich! I've just seen the pic of the three cars lined up in the unit! Busy week eh! 

I shall message you later matey, may well be tomorrow.


----------



## SamC (Jan 27, 2013)

love the before and after photos. good stuff!


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks all :thumb:


----------



## RichS11 (Jun 13, 2013)

Great work dude!


----------



## Goosiegander (Mar 28, 2013)

Lovely work!


----------



## giorgos (Feb 14, 2012)

Very nice work


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Very nice work.


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks all!


----------

